# Tomb Kings, Rise of the Amun



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*Tomb Kings, Rise of the Amun *Picture Heavy**

Well i have started on my Tomb King army after getting a bunch of old models in a trade! So far i have touched up a few units and repainted everything metal but my first screaming skull catapult. I will detail my work here please fell free to ask any questions~

Amun, Tomb King of Mystery. (settra's model since it looks awesome)
========

























Amun With Chariot
============










































Haji, High liche Preist
============

























Atek, Liche Priest
============

















Sazdek, Tomb Prince (Forgot i had him...)
============


















V'Jah, Herald of Amun (W.I.P, waiting for his chariot to finish him)
==============

















V'Jah's Chariot
=========

Skeleton Spearmen Unit #1
========









Skeleton Archers Unit #1
=============

















Chariot Squad #1
=======









Skull Catapult #1
===========

























Casket of Souls
===========









































Necrosphinx
==========

Warsphinx
========


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Still no replies huh?

There are a lot of things that could be done to improve these minis and people have trouble finding a way to say how without possibly upsetting you so won't bother.

I will try to walk the thin line .


Your choice of blue and purple is more of a Dark Elf of Vampire Counts pallet to my mind but being brave enough to break from the norm is worth some kudos.

Take your time and stay within the lines, even the simplest of paint jobs can look good on the table if it's all neat and tidy.

Have a play with the Asurman Blue and Leviathan Purple washes to add some depth and easy low lighting.

Hope that helps and is taken in the spirit it was meant.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your bone looks reasonable; the horse look very good.

However your paint looks a little thick. If you thin your paints more you should get better control and not lose any detail.



Viscount Vash said:


> Your choice of blue and purple is more of a Dark Elf of Vampire Counts pallet to my mind but being brave enough to break from the norm is worth some kudos.


I agree that this pairing has great potential. However, at the moment the two are a little close: as a darker purple would be tricky without losing the highlights I suggest using a lighter blue. The contrast should make the model pop.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your bone looks reasonable; the horse look very good.
> 
> However your paint looks a little thick. If you thin your paints more you should get better control and not lose any detail.
> 
> ...


thanks for the feedback guys but for once the paint is really thin on the model almost wash level since i primed white it might just apear thicker? I will try out adding more highlights to the bad boy though since i couldn't decide what else to do these suggestions are great! (also blue + purple are royal Egyptian colors so i used them)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> ...the paint is really thin on the model almost wash level since i primed white it might just apear thicker?


Could be.

Also, whenever I try to use artificial light my camera flattens detail so it might be the photographs.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Major Update! More work on my chars, and the first of the core units i got in a trade deal are up! (I slightly repainted everything at least a bit so it would match)


----------

